

Ask HN: Can I trust this NZ company? - chris-j

So I have just discovered this company called SwipeHQ. They offer a service where you don't need a merchant back account to accept credit card payments. They only charge 2.75% per transaction and nothing else[1]. This sounds really good.<p>I'm looking at using them for a company where almost all of the revenue will be small ($5 - $50) online credit card transactions but as SwipeHQ seem to be new I'n not sure if this may be risky. What sorts of questions should I ask to check out how safe they are? Has anyone here used their service yet?<p>[1] http://www.swipehq.com/checkout/credit-card-payment-gateway.php
======
lostlogin
It may not be relevant, but New Zealand must have one of the most robust and
well controlled banking sectors in the world. The behavior seen
internationally by financial firms has been mostly absent from New Zealand -
South Canterbury Finance being an exception, and couple of few blue chip
companies too. If your after a country with weak laws in which to set up a
fraudulent financial country, New Zealand would be a poor choice.

